# Compaq Presario CQ60-215DX Windows XP Drivers



## LeeCUR (May 21, 2009)

Hi,

I am really really having troubles installing windows XP on my notebook.
I bought this notebook originally with windows vista on it, nad then downgrade it to windows XP.

I been searching alot for XP drivers but no luck.

Can anybody pleaseeee help me here with this issue.

Thank you in advance.

Lee


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try these:

Chipset: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.24.html
Reboot
NVIDIA video driver: http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDownload/NVIDIA-GeForce-Release-17824-WHQL-XP32-Download-69155.html

If video driver installation fails, do a manual install (where you have to select the driver manually. Select the first GeForce 8200 on the list.
Reboot
MS-UAA: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33867.exe
Reboot
Conexant SmartAudio 221: http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4
-download, extract to a folder and run the setup/install program. If it fails do a manual install and point to the folder where WiSVHe5.inf resides.
Reboot
NVIDIA HDMI Audio: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_hdmi_audio_winxp_10.3.0.23.html
Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem w/ SmartCP: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33839.exe
Ricoh Card Reader: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software9/COL19729/ob-55777-1/sp37726.exe
Touchpad drivers: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp39001-39500/sp39032.exe
HP QuickLaunch Buttons:ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp40001-40500/sp40139.exe
- but it may need this: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CB-4362-4B0D-8EDD-AAB15C5E04F5&displaylang=en
Reboot
Check Device Manager for remaining 'unknown' devices or devices with no drivers. Include the list and their Device Instance ID in your next post.


----------



## razots (Sep 23, 2009)

Just an update to the Post on installing xp on the cq60 215dx.
First I want everyone to know that you can put Windows with SP3 on this laptop. It's actually easier than sp2, i'll walk you thru.

1. Download universal extractor from:http://www.softpedia.com/get/Compression-tools/Universal-Extractor.shtml
Use the program to extract the files you're downloading. What youre looking for will be inf files from these extracts.

2. Get the following drivers:

Wireless:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-
70744-1&lc=en&dlc=&cc=us&product=3860070&os=2093&lang=
( this is sp42654, from vista drivers. Rev 3.00 version A.) it does work for XP wireless.

Sound:
Conexant SmartAudio 221: http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4
-download, extract to a folder and find the following file: WiSVHe5.infi.

Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem w/ SmartCP: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33839.exe
download, extract to a folder. (forgot the name of the inf, but theirs one in the folder you extracted to).

now that you have the files extracted, use device manager. These are BCCOMP instructions:

From Device Manager:
Right click "Audio Device on HD"and choose Update driver
Select the following:
No to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware".
Click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "WiSVHe5.inf".Ignore XP when it complains
Reboot

For the modem do the same exact thing, except you scroll down and select modems. 

Video
You only one file is needed. It's the right driver for the 8200m Geforce card (notebook version). It installs your display driver and hd audio driver, just run the exe file. download here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_winxp_186.81_whql.html 
(pay attention to the 186.81, its the release you need, date 2009 08 27


At this point you should have internet, video, sound and no ??? in device mgr.
You now should be running xp sp3.

You can continue with the micro card driver, touchpad. the UAA AND NET FRAMEWORK 2.0 ARE NOT NEEDED.

Hope this helps someone.


----------

